# Love Is.....



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Underock1 (Feb 15, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


>



I could be screaming and my wife crying at 7:30, but we would be sitting on the couch at 8:30 every night without fail while I rubbed her back and feet for our TV shows, My right arm misses her.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 15, 2016)

I've always liked this one...


----------



## Debby (Feb 15, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I could be screaming and my wife crying at 7:30, but we would be sitting on the couch at 8:30 every night without fail while I rubbed her back and feet for our TV shows, My right arm misses her.





I'm sorry that your 'right arm' is lonely ......


----------



## Linda (Feb 15, 2016)

Calling to say good night, even if you are thousands of miles apart.  Or, as the case is now, 220 miles apart.  Every time we talk he tells me what the 2 little dogs are doing and what they've been doing all day.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 15, 2016)

Snuggling together through all kinds of weather...sunny or stormy..my guy still adores me...

It's nearly 39 years..but love becomes more precious.:love_heart:


----------



## chic (Feb 16, 2016)

Togetherness.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Snuggling together through all kinds of weather...sunny or stormy..my guy still adores me...
> 
> It's nearly 39 years..but love becomes more precious.:love_heart:




:thumbsup:  Absolutely. When its real, nothing else in life comes close.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 16, 2016)

Never having to say you're sorry......  whatever the hell that means...  But you hear it all the time..


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 16, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Never having to say you're sorry......  whatever the hell that means...  But you hear it all the time..



:lol:

  :sorry:


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Debby said:


> I'm sorry that your 'right arm' is lonely ......



Thanks, Debbie. I still have my moments, but I'm doing better. I hate that!


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 16, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Never having to say you're sorry......  whatever the hell that means...  But you hear it all the time..



Oh. I thought it was _always _having to say your sorry! :flowers:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 16, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Oh. I thought it was _always _having to say your sorry! :flowers:



Only if you're the guy..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Underock1 (Feb 16, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Only if you're the guy..



I won't even argue with that.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 16, 2016)

I love these and almost everyone of them makes me think of my closest friends, isn't love grand. Knowing we love/ed and are loved is a great gift.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## nitelite (Feb 27, 2016)

Love is feeling it.


----------



## boozercruiser (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I've always liked this one...




Unconditional love.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 28, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I could be screaming and my wife crying at 7:30, but we would be sitting on the couch at 8:30 every night without fail while I rubbed her back and feet for our TV shows, My right arm misses her.



Sorry.  Hugs.


----------



## boozercruiser (Feb 28, 2016)

And have you ever heard of Nature Boy?







*"Nature Boy"*


There was a boy
A very strange, enchanted boy
They say he wandered very far
Very far, over land and sea
A little shy and sad of eye
But very wise was he


And then one day,
One magic day he passed my way
While we spoke of many things
Fools and Kings
This he said to me:


"The greatest thing you'll ever learn
Is just to love and be loved in return".


"The greatest thing you'll ever learn
Is just to love and be loved in return".


_[Instrumental]_


"The greatest thing you'll ever learn
Is just to love and be loved in return".


----------



## Arachne (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## boozercruiser (Feb 28, 2016)

Arachne said:


>



What a lovely 'Love Is' there Arachne.
You had me filling up here!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 28, 2016)

Love means being able to say you're sorry...


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Feb 29, 2016)

Love is being present.


----------

